# Bio Media for Rena xP3



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been trying to research which biomedia to put in my Rena xP3. The first tray is recommended to have the 20 then 30 ppi foam squares but after that i have two trays, 1 1/2 of which i was going to use for biomedia. So i had a few questions as to what others were using or doing.

1. Matrix, Biomax, Ehfisubstrat Pro? Does it make a difference which one you use really? Is there an advantage to mixing different types together or is it just more of the same thing?

2. Would a half of tray of just basic ceramic rings (something like ehfimech) before the biomedia improve water flow/distribution enough to give up the extra surface area?

3. From research any of those high end biomedia aren't going to break down, however i have read on several sites that you should still rotate in some fresh biomedia every filter maintenance. However you can recover the dirty stuff and boil it to 'recharge' it as a method to clear out old, dead bacteria and then work it back in as 'new biomedia' next filter maintenance. Any do this or have any opinion on it?

4. The last 1/2 tray i was going to save for water polishing and/or chemical filtration when needed. It seems that polyester batting is the choice, but i was wondering if loose batting stuff into a bag or the quilted batting (weaved slightly together) cut to size would work best in the xP3. Any personal experience would help greatly!

Thanks for all the help gang!


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

1 - Any of those will work fine. I use matrix in my xp3

2 - I wouldn't. Just pack the space you have available with whatever rock type biomedia you choose.

3 - Don't believe everything you read online. There's no need to replace any of the media that you listed at any time. Rinse with tank water every so often and you're good to go.

4 - I stuff the last half with loose filter floss. No bags or cutting required. Just stuff it in there!

Good Luck!


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

Use EhfiPro bio media from Eheim. Doesn't matter that you're not using an Eheim filter. It's sintered glass, and is the best biomedia in the world for cannisters. 10x better than the seachem matrix.

As above, no need to EVER replace your media. If you buy more than you need, you could give some a "rest" (time to finish the decomposing process of whatever is deposited on it) before you put it into service, but I find that a quick rinse of PART of your biomedia, every six months is ALL you ever need.
In fact, if you change your floss and squeeze your sponges, you may never have to touch the biomedia balls at all. In fact, you shouldn't. Unless you can't get water to flow through the biomedia, just leave it be.

W


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

kuhliLoachFan said:


> Use EhfiPro bio media from Eheim. Doesn't matter that you're not using an Eheim filter. It's sintered glass, and is the best biomedia in the world for cannisters. 10x better than the seachem matrix.


I have been searching for weeks about these different medias and i can't find a dang thing that's definitive about any one being any better than another. How does one even quantify which is better? Is total surface more important than specific surface area? So i don't understand how i can read things that state unequivocally that 'Ehfisubstrat Pro is 10x better than anything else' when nobody, including the companies themselves can quantify anything.

From what i've researched, EhfiSubstratpro has a more available surface area than Matrix, yet the people at Seachem claim that the specific surface area is greater as is their biologically viable surface area. The more I look into this, the more i'm thinking that those high end bio media all fall into a very similar capability.

Thanks for the input guys, although it just put me in the same place i was before...buying whichever is at the best price


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Rena sells "Bio-stars" specifically for the XP filters works fine, and not too pricey.

Though Eheim stuff is all top notch.

-Ryan


----------



## jimbofish (Jan 5, 2010)

I've had an XP3 for about 3 years, with Biostars, and it seems to work pretty well. Nitrate levels are zero all the time, fish are doing well.

I also have an AquaClear 70 on the same 55 gallon tank, modified as described in the library on this forum (sponges only, no ceramic or plastic biomedia).

I've been rotating between cleaning one filter then the other filter for the next cleaning, so that I don't have a huge impact on the beneficial bacteria. So far, it's working out pretty well. I think it's also good to have two filters so in case one quits or you can't restart it for some reason, you're still ok.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

the biostars are not cheap, you don't get a lot in the package, and it's not a cheap package.

i just tried to find the cheapest (per ounce) ceramic rings, they work great and one box covered two canisters


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

cjacob316 said:


> the biostars are not cheap, you don't get a lot in the package, and it's not a cheap package.
> 
> i just tried to find the cheapest (per ounce) ceramic rings, they work great and one box covered two canisters


Good point. I forget what I paid for them last time around. Though, a single box is all you need for the XP trays. They do work pretty well, though.

Where are you getting ceramic rings?

Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*Nitrate levels are zero all the time, fish are doing well*

That is very, very good media if it can do that.
Goes way beyond any kind of media I have experienced.
Not picking on you, but have a hard time with that kind of statement.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

KaiserSousay said:


> *Nitrate levels are zero all the time, fish are doing well*
> 
> That is very, very good media if it can do that.
> Goes way beyond any kind of media I have experienced.
> Not picking on you, but have a hard time with that kind of statement.


He must have forgotten the underwater forest of plants consuming the nitrates as well.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I ordered 4 liters of seachem matrix for about $30. I'm just going to load up all my trays with it and maybe put a little poly fiber stuffing on top of the last one to keep debris from going through. Eheim might be better but I'm not rich, that stuff is stupid expensive. Mech filtering and polishing is going to be done in my hob ac110 where I can easily reach in and change out carbon and floss. Etc.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i run 3 xp 3 on 2 tanks. all with the 20/30 pads on bottom. full of ceramic rings all of middle tray from what they send and lefty over aqua clears i have had. then fine filter floss on top. works great


----------

